# S&W 636 for deer?



## olchevy (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, My question is simple. We have a S&W 636 "Combat Revolver" in .357mag. Both me and my father are completely confident in our shooting ability with it out to 60 yards, Im talking TIGHT groups for a revolver sub 3''. Most of our shots on deer around here are 30 yards or closer....What round would be best for taking deer around here, oh and we don't reload yet, so only factory loads please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWarren (Jun 3, 2010)

I am not familiar with a model 636....did you possibly mean 686?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 3, 2010)

olchevy I have yet to shoot a deer. BUT I intend to try with my Ruger GP 100 6" 357 revolver.

I have a box of Buffalo Bore in the 180 grain gas checked hard cast flat points that should do the job nicely.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=946487

The Double Tap loading in 180 grain flat points ought to work also.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=996812

IF you prefer a hollow point Buffalo bore and Double Tap both have a 158 grain hollow point loading that should get the job done.


----------



## olchevy (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes sir! There was a Typo! I did mean 686...this isn't mine but it looks exactly the same.


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 4, 2010)

Try shooting at deer targets. When you can put 'em in the boiler room, you should do fine.


----------



## JWarren (Jun 4, 2010)

You can just go to your local gun store and buy a box of Hornady XTP loaded ammo in whatever grain (heavier) they have, they will perform fine at the range that you will be competent to hit a deer in the vitals consistently.


----------



## Dub (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweet gun.

A buddy has used .357 loads from GA Arms to deer hunt with.  They aptly named "deerstopper" or "deerslayer".  No exit on the 3 he's killed with it.

Were it me...I'd go with a heavy for caliber Partition or Barnes bullet (great expansion and penetration).  Try Double Tap Ammo for loaded ammo that is currently in stock.  I just bought some nasty .41 RemMag Barnes loads from them.  Fast service!


----------



## swampbogger (Jun 5, 2010)

I had a Taurus Tracker in .357 that I put a Bushnel scope on. It was deadly!!! I shot 3 deer with it, 2 neck shots and one double lung shot. Alot of ppl dont believe it but the lung shot was just over 100 yards and had a complete pass through and deer fell in its tracks. Long shot for sure, I had to try it, and I wouldnt have tried had I not had a scope on pistol. I have the hunt on film for the non believers! the ammo I used was hornandy home defense hollow points. Personaly, I think any reputable round will do fine on deer, especialy at the range your talkin. All you need is the confidence to make the shot! Have fun


----------



## WTM45 (Jun 6, 2010)

The right bullet in a .357 is quite formidable.
In other words, they just plain work.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd favor a JSP rather than a hollow point, but that's just me. You should be able to find some Winchester's at Wal mart. I'd go for the 158 grain rather than the lighter weight bullets.


----------



## gtgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

The Winchester 158's were what I used in a 4" model 66 in 2008 to take 5 deer and lost one.  I used it because that was all I had and actually shot one at 80 yards after missing her with the first 5 at 30 and 40 yards. She kept shaking her head when I was shooting like "ha ha, nope you missed"

The only ones that were DRD were the 2 that I shot in the neck. And non of course were pass throughs that were heart/lung.

I now carry it as a backup/self defense loaded with the 140 gr FTX® LEVERevolution®. Haven't taken a shot at anything but paper with it so far.


----------



## olchevy (Jun 6, 2010)

thank you for the tips, I knew the .357 itself was a good deer round, one of my friends only hunts with an old lever action .357. I just didn't know how much performance was lost with a barrel as short as on a revolver. This makes me feel much better, now to get some of the ammo y'all talked about and practice away.....Oh and mine is shiner than that one, possibly nickle plated...I don't know....Thanks for the help though!


----------



## jmoser (Jun 8, 2010)

I like 180 gr XTPs for 50M range but a 158 Soft Point should get it done at archery distances.


----------



## Junior_357 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dub said:


> A buddy has used .357 loads from GA Arms to deer hunt with.  They aptly named "deerstopper" or "deerslayer".  No exit on the 3 he's killed with it.



Same experience here with the GA Arms .357 Mag Deer Stoppers.  One through the chest cavity will drop a deer no problem.  The guy at the deer cooler commented that it made a mess of the heart and lungs on my last deer.

That being said...I would not continually run a lot of those rounds through that 686...they're actually loaded to rifle level .357's.  A few probably won't hurt an L-frame...but several hundred might take a toll.  I shoot them out of a N-frame or my Taurus 608...


----------

